# Home 5.1 - M&K Upgrade



## Shack666 (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

New to the forum so hello all!

I have the following in my current setup:

M&K LCR-55 LR
M&K LCR-750C C
M&K LCR-45 RL RR
M&K SB-8 Sub

I`m thinking of upgrading the L R and C to M&K LCR-750 MKII`s as i have been offered them for a good price. Would it be worth the upgrade or should i look at alternatives?

Cheers,


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The M&K LCR-750 MKII is a bigger version of the LCR-55 LR, and I'd say having the three LCR speakers the same model would be a second reason for considering the upgrade.

They are hundreds of other alternatives out there, but if M&K is serving you well, my opinion is, might as well stick with it.


----------

